# Our Hobby 600



## Iberlynx (Aug 8, 2017)

Taken at Villajoyosa earlier this year.[video=youtube_share;pmU3_DK7DtE]https://youtu.be/pmU3_DK7DtE[/video]


----------



## Robmac (Aug 8, 2017)

Nice!

Nice location too.


----------



## phillybarbour (Aug 12, 2017)

That looks nice, never seen one of those before.


----------



## Ironjaws (Aug 12, 2017)

Always wanted one, a classic camper if ever there was. Any more photos of the interior?


----------



## Deleted member 35703 (Aug 12, 2017)

Yep best looking retro style love it


----------



## alwaysared (Aug 12, 2017)

Ironjaws said:


> Any more photos of the interior?



Same here, I'd love to see the interior layout, looks good from the outside.

Regards,
Del


----------



## Debs (Aug 12, 2017)

Seen a few of these across the water, very favoured by the Dutch. They are now a classic camper and well worth throwing a few quid at to keep them in good order.


----------



## Iberlynx (Aug 13, 2017)

Interior views as requested.


----------



## Iberlynx (Aug 13, 2017)

phillybarbour said:


> That looks nice, never seen one of those before.



There are a few advertised on MIL ANUNCIOS website


----------



## ThatManViv (Jul 7, 2018)

yes, I like that, inside and out ......
good choice ...
whats the engine ??


----------



## winks (Jul 7, 2018)

Nice van. We saw quite a few of the newer 600's in Spain and France but that is a cracker.

Cheers

H


----------

